# Openings on July 4 and July 7



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

We have two open dates, July 4 and July 7 for those wanting one more shot at our elusive red snapper before the season closes July 17. Up to 4 persons for either an 8-hour offshore or a 10-hour blue water trip. We've been having great success with kings and lings on these trips and the mahi are starting to show up on some of the better weed lines. 2coolers will get a 15% discount off published trip prices if they book either of these dates by Monday July 2 before 8pm. Check out our website for more information, or give me a call.

Captain Bill


----------

